

FiftyThree response to Facebook's Paper - pmtarantino
http://news.fiftythree.com/post/75486632209/every-story-has-a-name-fiftythrees-story-began

======
argumentum
Paper is a really common word. Feels a bit like Google complaining the Apple
calls it's maps "Maps" as well.

And even if you're thinking "trademark", in this case, the Paper apps in
question have very different purposes.

No one should have a monopolistic right to use the word "Paper" (or in my
opinion _any_ word).

